# Help me to identify this TESLA



## amon13 (May 17, 2014)

Help me to identify this TESLA 
Is it there some precious metals (any values)?
TESLA
TR646
820R K
50W-U4
Thanks in advance


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 17, 2014)

A quick internet, outside GRF, brought up alot of information about those resisters. However since I have nothing to gain, you get to sift though them to find the material used.

B.S.


----------



## amon13 (May 17, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> A quick internet, outside GRF, brought up alot of information about those resisters. However since I have nothing to gain, you get to sift though them to find the material used.
> 
> B.S.


 I already check on google with no results


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 17, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> However since I have nothing to gain, you get to sift though them to find the material used.
> 
> B.S.


I'm glad most members don't share that attitude. If they did, there wouldn't be much here.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (May 17, 2014)

Looks like a wire wound resistor to me, I wouldn't expect any precious metals in it. Take a hammer and smash one to see what's inside. You can easily test it your self with acids and then you can report the result here. 8) 

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (May 17, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Pantherlikher said:
> 
> 
> > However since I have nothing to gain, you get to sift though them to find the material used.
> ...



^^^^^^ What he said. Good post Dave.


----------



## Pantherlikher (May 17, 2014)

As I will probably never see these resistors nor be able to identify and think about processing these, my time is better spent exploring what will benefit myself as well as others.

I could have spent many hours doing what another that has something directly gain can do. Or simply said nothing at all which can be a bigger let down if no one answered.

I would rather have a simple and possibly overlooked answer then nothing at all.

No additude or uncaring intended. Alot of easy solutions are hiding in extensive and easy searches and sifting though the BS.

It would be like me asking the yield is on gold trimmed glassware since I have hundreds of pounds to process.

B.S.


----------



## zoltan (May 17, 2014)

Just wire resistor for high power... :roll: 
http://katalogy.ic.cz/TR646.html


----------



## amon13 (May 17, 2014)

Pantherlikher said:


> As I will probably never see these resistors nor be able to identify and think about processing these, my time is better spent exploring what will benefit myself as well as others.
> 
> I could have spent many hours doing what another that has something directly gain can do. Or simply said nothing at all which can be a bigger let down if no one answered.
> 
> ...






My friend:
FEEL FREE TO NOT ANSWER SOMEONES QUESTION
IF YOU DONT CARE..
BEST REGARDS


----------



## butcher (May 17, 2014)

High power resistors can come in handy with electrolysis projects, or other projects where you wish to limit current.


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 17, 2014)

I would have listed that bank on Ebay. Vintage Tesla can= $$$.


----------



## johnny309 (May 17, 2014)

Considering OHM law ...those resistors....have no use in real application....as for the precious metals....none..(except Ni)


----------



## butcher (May 19, 2014)

Johnny, I fail to understand this comment.
Considering OHM law ...those resistors....have no use in real application.

I believe I can find a practical use for them, using Ohms law.


----------



## Geo (May 19, 2014)

They still have value as a resistor but contain no PM's that i could find. I sold a few on Ebay. Nothing to brag about but any profit is good profit.

If I'm not terribly mistaken, I believe the wire is inconel. They used a wire that could hold up to the heat and inconel is the metal used in the small space heaters that had one wire that passed back and forth in front of a reflector. It has a very high melting point.

From wiki : Properties
Inconel alloys are oxidation and corrosion-resistant materials well suited for service in extreme environments subjected to high pressure and kinetic energy. When heated, Inconel forms a thick, stable, passivating oxide layer protecting the surface from further attack. Inconel retains strength over a wide temperature range, attractive for high temperature applications where aluminum and steel would succumb to creep as a result of thermally-induced crystal vacancies (see Arrhenius equation). Inconel's high temperature strength is developed by solid solution strengthening or precipitation strengthening, depending on the alloy. In age hardening or precipitation strengthening varieties, small amounts of niobium combine with nickel to form the intermetallic compound Ni3Nb or gamma prime (γ'). Gamma prime forms small cubic crystals that inhibit slip and creep effectively at elevated temperatures.[10] The formation of gamma prime crystals increases over time, especially after three hours of a heat exposure of 850 C, and continues to grow after 72 hours of exposure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inconel


----------



## kurtak (May 19, 2014)

NiChrom is also used in this application - considering the vintage I would guess NiChrom though Incolen is also possible 

Kurt


----------



## johnny309 (May 19, 2014)

butcher said:


> Johnny, I fail to understand this comment.
> Considering OHM law ...those resistors....have no use in real application.
> 
> I believe I can find a practical use for them, using Ohms law.



What a meant to say is the value (820 ohms)...and the power (50 watts)....usually at this power rate 50 W...is usually between 0.1 to 15 ohms the resistors wanted ......because you do not lose a lot a volts passing through them...The Ohm law.....U=RxI......higher value of the resistor,bigger loss of tension.


----------

